
Bytepath game is open source and includes a tutorial for writing the game in Lua - marzell
https://github.com/a327ex/BYTEPATH
======
marzell
"This tutorial goes over the entire process of building the game step by
step."

This looks like a great resource for anyone with some programming experience
already, and is interested in learning LUA or wants some practical experience
with game development.

